# tell me what you think pic heavy



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

hi i am new here and i just wanted a few opinions on the horse i just bought its my daughters and she just likes to trail ride for the most part but is showing and interest in competitive trail.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

What breed? He/she definitely looks under itself.


----------



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

*breed*

the funny thing is that he is a QH i just got his papers in the mail he is 7 yrs old. i rode him and he moves great.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hes handsome looking. He has some confo flaws, but as long as he works for you that all that matters.


----------



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

*thank you*

i think that with such a smooth gait he should be ok for her to use as a competitive trail horse. another thing i think he looks fine but i had a lady out to look at one of our babies and she said he was fat.


----------



## Cowgurl060405 (Jun 7, 2009)

I can't tell if it's just the angle of the picture or what, but something is off with his back...his withers are high. I'm not sure...could tell better with a straight on side shot.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Well as long os you enjoy riding him, there is nothing wrong with it then! He is pretty, and good luck with him! keep posting pictures. =)


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I really don't like the angle of that back pastern. It looks...painful to me. =/ idk


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

hmm.. I was just looking at it again and it may just be the way he's standing?

Anyone else?


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

He's standing very parked out. Would you be able to take a photo of him standing square? With all his feet underneath him like a typical Quarter Horse?

Or is this the way he usually stands?


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

He is a very very hansome fellow. his face is just gorgeous.


----------



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

i will take a few more after i finish with painting house ( yuck) he will square up but it takes a sec for her to do it after going for a ride. I really think that for $300 she got a decent horse for her to ride. so far he is showing no issues with legs or any other problem. Quick story about him his owner before was a 13yr old girl who died last year of cancer. My father have cancer (he just started treatment) and my daughter took it really hard. The father of the girl said he just could not keep him anymore and had him on the net for way more but he let my daughter buy him with her own money that she had saved from feeding a neighbors horse. So that is how chester came to be here. She rides with a ribbon for the little girl and and American cancer society ribbon on her saddle.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I think he looks nice but it is hard to tell if there is any problems with his hind legs or not (something looks off) because he is not standing properly. That is a really sad/beautiful story about your duaghter riding with cancer support ribbons on her saddle.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

High withers, stands under, something funky looking with the back end but that could be the picture angle. Nice head.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

His left hind pastern looks very long compared to his right. Maybe it's just the angle, but it looks weird to me.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

He looks like a nice trail horse,


----------

